# Super provider entdeckt..



## dave_ (9. September 2001)

Erstmal hi, hab lange nichts mehr gepostet :O

Schaut euch mal das angebot auf 

http://www.animehosting.de/produkte_web-hosting.shtml
bzw. http://www.animehosting.de/produkte_free.shtml

Ist doch wahnsinn, hab mich bei free gleich mal angemeldet.. leider läuft mein vertrag noch ca 10 monate, sonst hätt ich mir das 10 DM /monat packet wohl auch geholt )

allerdings weiss ich nicht wie schnell und zuverlässig das ganze ist


----------



## RedZack (9. September 2001)

Die Angebote sind wirklich super. Ich würde nur gerne den ein oder anderen Erfahrungsbericht lesen. Wie der Support usw. ist...


----------



## Interritor (9. September 2001)

Die sind mir fast schon zu super:

XXL: (speziell fuer Firmen) 

XXL: (speziell fuer Firmen) 

10.de Domains (http://www.wunschname.de) 
5000MB Speicherplatz auf unserem Webserver 
unbegrenzte Anzahl an Subdomains (subdomain.wunschname.de) 
Apache 1.3.20 Webserver 
unbegrenzte Anzahl Pop3 E-Mailpostfächer 
PHP3/4, CGI, MySQL, SSI 
RealAudio/Video Streamserver 
Anonymous FTP fuer den Dateidownload 
Zusaetzliche SSL-Zertifikate auf Wunsch 
SSH-Zugang zum einfachen installieren von CGI-Scripts 

Einrichtungsgebühr: 24,99DM / 12,50Euro 
Monatliche Grundgebühr: 19,99DM / 10,--Euro 
 

Wie wollen die da Gelt rein bekommen???? Fänds auch mal cool wenn ihr paar Leute mal ihre Erfahrung posten würden.....


----------



## dave_ (9. September 2001)

ich kenne keinen der dort nen account hat, ich habe mich aber vorhin bei dem kostenlosen angemeldet, und warte auf zugangsdaten.

wie sie geld reinbekommen weiss ich auch nicht   aber das hab ich mich schon bei so manchen firmen gefragt, solange nix dran faul ist ists mir auch egal


----------



## RedZack (9. September 2001)

Egal ist es auf keinen Fall ob und wie die Geld reinbekommen. Stell dir doch einmal eine Firma vor die Ihre Webpräsenz dort gehostet hat und eines Tages gehen die pleite...
...dann rollen Köpfe.

Aber das Angebot mit den 10 Domains werde ich mir auf jeden Fall etwas genauer anschaun


----------



## Interritor (9. September 2001)

das ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht zu Purtec !
Schreib mal wie es ist wenn du deinen ZugangsDaten hast!


----------



## dave_ (9. September 2001)

für puretek zahlt man auch viel... und das se pleite gehen, kann puretek auch passiern   ok ist unwahrscheinlich.. egal, bin ma gespannt wie schnell das is


----------



## exma (12. September 2001)

hmm schade das da nichts über transferraten steht....
oder wie sie mit der domainübernahme umgehen...

weiss jemand zufällig wie schnell ich von puretec wegkomme?
hab meine domain erst 1 monat 
aber irgendwie steht da in meinem vertrag nichts von 12 monaten oder so.. 
gruss exma


----------



## RedZack (15. September 2001)

Also so super kann der Anbieter nun doch nicht sein. Ich komme seit heute morgen nicht mehr auf die Webseite...


----------



## dave_ (18. September 2001)

also ich komm noch rauf 

mhh aber warte nun wirklich schon seehr lange auf mei zugangsdaten  vielleicht mal neu anmelden


----------

